# First Lesson! A few questions



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

I've never had a lesson so I can't comment on that much but to say look past it & let it roll off of you, you can figure this out it takes time and trial and error! If goofy feels right Id say stick with that and you're paying the instructor so don't feel reluctant to take a stand. But I'm not an expert  

About getting up heel side. "I ended up rolling over and facing up hill then not being able to see the other people that went before me. Is there a trick to this?"

Try this: 
Sit on butt. jam both arms (arms - not hands) under glutes/ knees. Pull in with arms hard - hiking knees as tight to torso as possible. Then try standing up ... use an arm to push you up now & u will have to "throw" your weight forward /downhill, tip yourself forward to get up if that makes sense... 
That and before your next trip make yourself do situps /core strength training, this really matters for snowboarding! ***
Get out there ahead of next lesson and work on it!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like your instructor is a bit of a tool and that you know more about learning snowboarding from watching videos than he does about teaching snowboarding.
I would ask for a different instructor for your remaining lessons. It's your money and the resort should accommodate you if they want it.

Ask the resort if the instructor is certified by AASI to teach.
Apparently in the U.S., resorts hire people without certification to teach.
I am certified as an instructor in Canada and have been teaching for 7 years.
I have never heard of an experience like yours.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I've only had a couple of lessons (I need more) but they've always been private. From friends experiences what happened to you sounds pretty normal in a group lesson. You get the social benefit of a bunch of people learning together but all doing different things wrong. This makes it very difficult for the instructor to focus.

Having an under sized board if fine and probably beneficial for your first few times. My buddy was given a 162 on his second trip which would be fine if he was a solid rider. I took him back to the the shop and I they gave him a 148 which by rights would be way too small. He had a great week and really progressed on it.

I don't know about skipping falling leaf but I do know that some people ague that skiers should skip learning the snow plough. They say it becomes too ingrained and a hard habit to break. It kind of makes sense as long as they are taught later on - the snow plough and falling leaf are useful techniques even for advanced skiers and riders.

Sent from my mind with my finger.


----------



## Shred&Butter (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi,

Sounds like you had a completely normal lesson! I think everybody starts with a particular edge they are comfortable on. For me it was my toe edge. I used to go straight then turn on to my toes and stop, then continue. The first time I went onto my heel edge I didn't lean back enough so my toe edge dug in the snow and I fell on my face. That fear stuck with me for quite a while!

As for your questions:

- It does sound normal. Although I agree you may have been forced into S turns a little early. It's often the problem with group lessons, some get left behind unfortunately. This is especially true when there is a big age gap between people in the class or a language barrier. I found I learnt much more on my own. The lesson was good for learning proper technique but confidence is someting I had to build on my own.
- My tip for standing up on your heel edge: Bring your feet as close to your butt as possible. Push up with your arms while straightening your legs. Once you get the technique it's easier than standing up the other way.
- Bindings: Don't worry about this. I've been boarding for nearly 10 years and I still can't strap both feet in while I'm standing up. Even if I do, my back foot never feels properly secure so I always sit down to bind up. This is personal preference. It's handy being able to stand and bind up but not essential.
- It does seem a little weird that your instructor would force you to ride in an uncomfortable way. Perhaps he observed your technique and thought you looked more comfortable regular. Or maybe he doesn't like goofy people? 

As for your weight and board size etc. At your stage, board size won't matter too much. You may find it easier to move around on a shorter board but board length and weight limits only truly come into play when you're more experienced. You will mostly notice if you are too heavy for a board when you start going fast. Different board sizes won't make you a better boarder, they are just adapted to different styles of snowboarding.


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

That does not sound like a normal lesson to me. I only did one lesson a long time ago and it was very organized. All the instructors at my mountain are organized and pay attention from what I've seen. 
I would ask for a different instructor next time. Your instructor should not have asked you to continuously try regular footed when you are not. I think I remember learning side slipping first then the j turns, but I could be wrong.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Next time get a private lesson from a good female instructor. You are over thinking things a bit. Snowboarding is extremely frustrating at first, unnatural, and humbling. There isn't really a right or wrong way to learn. I taught myself and only took one lesson once I was intermediate. Not the smartest way to learn but it worked for me. 

Keep at it. Most important tip that anyone can give you....
NEVER GIVE UP!!!!

It takes time and practice and the learning never ends. Everyone on this forum is still trying to master the triple cork. haha

Good luck and keep it up.

PS: I have been riding for years and I still don't like getting up on my heel edge. Just a lot easier to get up from my knees than my butt.


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

If you're having trouble standing up from a sitting position - you may want to try dig your heel edge into the snow and make yourself a little flat platform.
This goes for strapping in while standing up as well - I imagine your board starts to slip away as soon as you try to get your back foot in? Dig that heel edge into the snow!

E: also that board does seem a bit small - I have 4kgs (metric ftw) on you and ride a 154.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

perhaps you got a beginner instructor for your beginner lesson

getting up efficiently...generalization...women get up easier from a sitting position....guys from the being on the knees...kind of a role reversal...lol

so just wondering...wut gender to you identify with :laugh2:


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I did have fun and plan to stick with it. I think the problem was the lesson just started to deteriorate after we went to the magic carpet. For whatever reason the other magic carpet wasn't running. It was too crowded, and I was paying more attention to not taking out a small child than what I was actually doing. Everybody in our group agreed that we should have stuck with where we were to begin with (next to the magic carpet that wasn't running, just walking up the hill). Plus it had been raining pretty hard all day and everybody was completely soaked so the mood was pretty poor by the end of the lesson.

Unfortunately I won't have a chance to practice before my next lesson. The lesson is on Saturday at 9:30 and the mountain opens at 9, so that doesn't leave a lot of time to pick up my rentals and practice before the lesson. I do plan on practicing after it though, so hopefully I will be able to figure out things on my own. Apparently our instructor only teaches the first lesson, and we don't get a choice of instructors.

My issue with trying to strap in standing up wasn't because my board was sliding away, but because I would loose my balance leaning over to strap in. I kept trying though because I took a bad fall and my tail bone was really hurting when I sat down to strap up, plus my issues standing up from the heel edge.

I will try what you suggested for getting up from my heel edge. Maybe I will have a little bit of time to at least practice that before my next lesson.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Just curious where you went. There may be people around that area that can recommend a different mountain to go to to learn. Some have better schools, or better terrain, or even just fewer people. Any of all of which can help.

How long was this lesson? Most of the ones I've seen only run about 1.5hr, this sounds longer if it had a lunch break.

Don't get discouraged though. The learning curve can be steep, but it fairly short.


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

I live near Seattle so I went to Snoqualmie, and they teach their beginner lessons at the West base. Snoqualmie is only ~45 minutes away. I considered Stevens since they had a similar lesson program, but it cost a little more, and is a 2 hour drive. Now that I look at it more, it might have been a better option but oh well.

The lesson had 5 hours of ride time. The next 2 lessons are 1.75 hours.

I'm not discouraged, I expected to fall a lot and despite everything I actually had fun. I am extremely sore, I'm so glad that I don't work on Mondays!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

take a look at these threads

FIRST learn how to fall...really learn to grab your self and if falling backwards...land on a cheek...not your tailbone
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-snowboard-coaching/183249-tips-falling.html

there are some gems amoungst the clutter
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-snowboard-coaching/185418-help-me-help-my-gf.html


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have never taken a lesson except from youtube and tips from my neighbor who is a adaptive snowboard instructor. The board size in your case is quite small so about 152-154 should be right especially if you feel that it would better your stance width comfortably. If you have the chance,practice the J turns or garlands cuz it will benefit you once you get to steeper runs and you need to initiate your first turn after you fall. The issue with strapping your back foot from standing has been mentioned already by some members here. My suggestion on your butt/tailbone issue is to buy a protection for them. There will be times that you will be heel slidding to slow down or what not then you will hit ice or whatever that your board would slide out under you and you'd be on your ass quickly. Wrist guard(either level gloves biomex or flexmeter) would also be good if you tend to put your arms out when falling especially on your butt. I use to go to Snoqualmie pass when i was stationed at Bremerton during my Navy days, but i was skiing then. I do miss PNW except the rainy days:grin: Goodluck on your snowboarding and stick with it, it is more fun than skiing:smile:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i never took a lesson so i can't comment on if that was a normal experience or not but if riding goofy footed feels right then stick with that. snowboarding is incredibly awkward at first. since i never took lessons it probably took me longer then most people to learn because i never forced the issue of getting better and linking turns and all that. it was just something that happened naturally. it took me about a full season before i got comfortable using both edges. i favored my heel edge in the beginning. also, i prefer to strap in sitting down and i stand up from my butt. standing up from your butt is definitely an acquired skill though. it's almost impossible for a beginner to do it. you'll be able to do it eventually though.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I think the instructor didn't do the standard procedure I normally teach my friends that is:
Standing on a board
Skating
Getting on and off lift
Stopping
J turns
S turns
Kinda silly just throw you guys on the slope without teaching how to stop on both edges because it really helps how to initiate turns.
And me being goofy, GO GOOFY!


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

First and most importantly, snowboarding can be very challenging at first and progress can seem slow. Be patient with yourself. All you really need is to stay safe and not give up. If you want it badly enough, you'll learn, lessons or not. 

Make sure your weight is balanced over your board before attempting to stand up. Get balanced before you stand up. Most people can stand up heelside if they take this small extra step. If you can't, it's not a big deal. Same thing with binding up while standing. I like to chop a small trench with my edge to keep the board still. If you can then stand on one leg with your back foot in the air, then you probably have enough balance to strap in while standing. If not, then don't bother yet. It will come.

There are a lot of people who are dead set against teaching the falling leaf, and I can appreciate why. Sideslips and falling leaf don't establish what "forward" means in snowboarding. I teach it, but only long enough for them to feel independent foot movement and control. I would love to skip sideslipping too, but it's important to know how to stop. Again, it's something I like to move away from quickly.

Then I go to traversing. Traverse the whole slope on one edge, sit down, flip over, come back on the other edge, trying to minimize downhill drift. Without decent traversing skills, it's hard to make rounded turn shapes. I don't mind spending time on these, because we're back to reinforcing the idea that the board travels along its length. Traversing is how I start to break devoted heelside heroes, who think that toeside is "going backwards." Get them looking across the hill, travelling across the hill on both edges, and realizing that sideways is forward, regardless of which edge you're on.

Then come garlands. The important thing here is to get comfortable steering the board down the hill and releasing the old edge before turning back across the hill into a traverse. If this is scary, then turning is also scary and will likely result in lots of edge catches. So this is where we address speed anxiety, so I take my time with this step, too. Some people need to work up to flat board pointed downhill very, very gradually. Stand on that lead leg through the whole thing. If they're in the back seat, they're not ready to move on. This is where the more advanced students may start linking their first turns without me necessarily showing them how. It just starts to make sense once going downhill isn't scary. I like it when they put the pieces together themselves.

Finally, I'll show C-turns. First stopping after each one, then gradually linking them.

So there's my stock progression. It's all standard stuff. What's more important is WHY I use those tasks. Many times I go back to toeside falling leaf for those students who are just terrified of all things toeside, and need to spend more time feeling it out. Falling leaf is also when students may realize they're regular or goofy, because it's a side by side comparison. Also, I can always skip or add steps. I have taught a few students to link turns without doing any sideslips or falling leaf, but those steps are useful for most people. I just like to move away from them quickly.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't know about where you are but where I am conditions and crowds are the most important factors in learning. If you can get a lesson or just go out on your own when snow is good and soft, you can build skills and confidence quickly. Too many times I see people get their first exposure to snowboarding on some crowded holiday weekend when things are iced up and terrible. They get frustrated fast. And it's painful for them falling on hard stuff. I encourage you to get out there some random Wednesday in spring melt soft conditions and go for it. You'll make major progress.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> take a look at these threads
> 
> FIRST learn how to fall...really learn to grab your self and if falling backwards...land on a cheek...not your tailbone
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-snowboard-coaching/183249-tips-falling.html
> ...


It is easy to scroll past this post and keep reading what others tell you.. don't be lazy! Read these threads! Wow good stuff in there... I'm not a beginner and still super good reads. Gems ofosho


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

I had my second lesson today. Different instructor this time, and he was way better. First 10 minutes into the lesson a girl fell pretty bad and hurt her wrist. Definitely a good reminder to keep my wrists in when I fall. Anyways, after a little bit of remembering what I was doing, I was back to being fine on my toe edge but not being able to turn to my heels. He helped me figure out how to get on to my heel edge from my toe more consistently. I still couldn't stand up from my heels, but oh well.

The lesson was pretty short (1 hour 45 minutes) and divided between 8 people and an injury, we didn't really get that much time. Afterwards I went to the little magic carpet (the one that wasn't running the last time), and got a few runs in. Either I would be fine and not fall at all, or I would fall on my first turn then just keep having issues the entire time down the little slope. The area was getting crowded again, and I thought I might have more luck with more space to work with, so I decided to try the bunny slope. I could see the whole run from the bottom, and it looked pretty easy. I had no issues riding the chair (yay!) but the entire run was a disaster. I ended up side slipping on my toe the beginning of the run since it was a bit steeper, which went fine, but as soon as I tried turning I just couldn't. It didn't help that the arch of my right foot started hurting badly. I started falling even more because I couldn't take the pain in my foot. I just stuck to the little magic carpet after that.

Is there anything I can do to make the best of crappy rental boots? I have wide feet, my toes were getting pinched on the side a little bit plus my foot just felt squished on the side. Once I strapped in, my toe strap just made it worse. The first lesson I had 8.5 boots, but this time I used size 8. I think they fit correctly length wise, but they just weren't wide enough. I loosened the laces over the bottom of my foot a bit to give my feet a little more space but it didn't help. I had a hard time tightening the rest of it cause I'm weak.

My toe bindings kept pinching my little toes. It was either not really tight at all, or cutting off my toes. Anything I can do about that?

Next lesson is tomorrow. I'm excited! Hopefully I won't be too sore.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

boots are the most important piece of gear...if the rentals don't fit change them out before the lesson starts. Tell the rentel guy that you have wied feet in a size 8...maybe try a men's 7.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

stillz said:


> First and most importantly, snowboarding can be very challenging at first and progress can seem slow. Be patient with yourself. All you really need is to stay safe and not give up. If you want it badly enough, you'll learn, lessons or not.
> 
> Make sure your weight is balanced over your board before attempting to stand up. Get balanced before you stand up. Most people can stand up heelside if they take this small extra step. If you can't, it's not a big deal. Same thing with binding up while standing. I like to chop a small trench with my edge to keep the board still. If you can then stand on one leg with your back foot in the air, then you probably have enough balance to strap in while standing. If not, then don't bother yet. It will come.
> 
> ...


This right here. Your first instructor was terrible, and I hope not certified. 

Your having trouble turning most likely because your weight is on your back leg (speed anxiety), and your knees are straight while bending at the waist.


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

I had my third (and last) lesson today. It was really warm all day yesterday but cold overnight and today, so everything was just ice with a little bit over the top. I've been putting too much weight on my back leg when I try to turn, causing me to fall. He was teaching us to use our heel edge by really bending our knees and making sure to keep them out. I commented that when I did this my heels were lifting up in my boots and toes wanted to turn out. Turns out my boots loosened up during the lesson, but after taking the time to fix them, I was still getting some heel lift and my toes still wanted to turn out. It felt like my feet were actually being forced into a more forward position than I normally walk with (the bindings were at 6, -6). After looking at how I landed after jumping and turning he said I was extremely duck footed. He tried changing just my front binding to 20, but I was still having the same problem with my back foot, so he changed both of them. He also told us not to take the bunny hill that I took yesterday because it is angled to the left, towards the parking lot and we might get stuck on one edge trying not to get pulled in that direction.

Changing the angles of my bindings helped a lot at first, but then I felt like I was having trouble turning my front knee out. I ran into my instructor again on the way to the rental shop to have the bindings turned in a bit, and he offered to do it for me. He changed them to 18, -18, which really made a huge difference. I was able to do S turns on both the magic carpet slope and on a slope a little bit of a hike up that we were using during our lesson. I was tired of hiking so I decided to try the chair that the instructor from today recommended. Turns out it has a slope down where you unload. The girl in front of me fell getting off, and the lift didn't stop long enough for her to completely clear the area, so I fell trying to avoid her (I still bumped into her but it wasn't bad). Every snowboarder that got off the lift while I was sitting at the top fell getting off the lift. The run down was pretty rough. I kept leaning back when I picked up speed, which caused me to slide out. I was able to get a few turns in and even was good on my heels for a bit. I practiced on the slope I was on earlier again for a bit before deciding to go back up. This time I fell backwards badly getting off the lift and my head snapped back onto the ice (thankfully I was wearing a helmet). I was pretty shaken after that, so after sitting at the top for about 20 minutes my run down was very rough.

I am so sore now, and my knees are completely bruised from falling so much on the ice. My plan next time is to watch for better conditions, and pick up rentals from a place near Seattle that I heard has better equipment and is cheaper. I might look into buying boots since rental boots are nasty, but it depends on what I can find for my budget. I did go down to a 7.5 boot part way through the day, which helped but still wasn't great.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

fitted boots really helps turning too.
I ride 18/18 too.
Been riding 15/15 for 2 years and tried 18/18 this year and felt much better.


----------



## MafHoney (Dec 28, 2012)

From the last update, sounds like the boots may be too soft, which wouldn't surprise me since they're rentals. I also have wide feet and am prone to getting arch cramps in my lead foot, so finding the perfect boots involved A LOT of shopping around. Look into even just renting Boa coiler boots (Any ski rental shops should have them) instead of whatever the equipment rentals on the mountain offer. I have the inside just very lightly tightened, and then tighten the coiler mid range and it all but stops the cramping (a few advil beforehand doesn't hurt either). Also seemed like the more my front binding was pointing out, the easier it was to control my turns. Now I ride 21/-9. I had it at 15/-15 for a long time, but noticed that my front foot was always trying to push out, also leading to shit riding. 

As for where you're riding... Snoqualmie is generally where most people go to learn, but the conditions there are never as good at Stevens or Crystal. There is a lot more of a learning curve at the other two, but the snow is always better, and you generally won't be riding on ice (unless it's rained, and then it's best to stay home). I don't remember what the lifts are like at Snoqualmie, but most of the ones at Stevens can be pretty intimidating for new riders. Only one really slows down to offload, the rest are pretty good at shoving you off. All the lifts at Crystal almost come to a complete stop, and they're all really flat - Stevens can get pretty good drops right off a lift depending on snow levels. 

I still get those days where I have one really bad fall, and then the entire day is messed up. Had it happen two weeks ago on my third run, and after two more runs that were terrible I quit for the night and went to the bar. It happens - it'll happen more as you learn, but they unfortunately won't go away forever (unless you're super duper expert rider, and even then I'm sure they have their own stumbles). I think the best thing so far is that you still want to go back out and try again. We've had a ton of friends who've tried it once or twice and quit because it was too hard. So, good on you for sticking with it. And if you ever want to go to Stevens, we go up pretty much every weekend, and the more company usually the better .


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

I was going to look into getting boots with boa or a fast lace system since I was having a hard time getting the traditional laces tight enough, and when I did they just loosened up during the day. I got the feeling that the rentals from the mountain were particularly crappy, and were definitely not in the best shape. I might go to some different shops around here to check out some boots and get an idea for what might fit me better. I did find Burton Mint boots on sale online, but I'm hesitant to buy without trying on first. I definitely need to buy myself a helmet too. Hitting my head falling off the lift scared me. I had a rental helmet on and when I fell I felt it slide up in the back since it wasn't the best fit. The liftie slowed down the lift for me both times, but I still fell because it was so steep. Even some of the inexperienced skiers were having trouble with it.

Next time I go out I think I'm going to check out Snoqualmie central. It looks like there are a few short green runs plus I work Tuesday-Saturday, and its the only area open on Mondays. I'm hoping that it will be less crowded on Monday, but that might backfire because only the one area is open. I'll just have to see.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Fire Rose said:


> I was going to look into getting boots with boa or a fast lace system since I was having a hard time getting the traditional laces tight enough, and when I did they just loosened up during the day. I got the feeling that the rentals from the mountain were particularly crappy, and were definitely not in the best shape. I might go to some different shops around here to check out some boots and get an idea for what might fit me better. I did find Burton Mint boots on sale online, but I'm hesitant to buy without trying on first. I definitely need to buy myself a helmet too. Hitting my head falling off the lift scared me. I had a rental helmet on and when I fell I felt it slide up in the back since it wasn't the best fit. The liftie slowed down the lift for me both times, but I still fell because it was so steep. Even some of the inexperienced skiers were having trouble with it.
> 
> Next time I go out I think I'm going to check out Snoqualmie central. It looks like there are a few short green runs plus I work Tuesday-Saturday, and its the only area open on Mondays. I'm hoping that it will be less crowded on Monday, but that might backfire because only the one area is open. I'll just have to see.


Boa is good and they work pretty good.
Some people are old school using laces. I have Salomon wrap lock which is also not bad.


----------



## MafHoney (Dec 28, 2012)

The Burton Mint boots were the first ones I tried this season. Just FYI, they are the softest flex you can get. I tried them twice and they were awful. I know a lot of people love them, but they were too soft for me, and didn't keep my heels down, which led to even more foot cramping. They are also pretty narrow. I now have the K2 Haven boots which are medium flex, and a little bit wider, and keep my heel right in the boot. Salomon also makes wider boots which could be beneficial. Problem is you won't know until you get on the mountain. The Mints felt great in store while walking around, but you can't mimic the motions just doing that. REI and EVO would be the best bets for trying some out. They usually have pretty good stock, and their return policies are very generous. 

Doesn't matter where you go if it's on a Monday - everywhere is pretty empty. I loved working retail when I could go on a random powder Wednesday and no one was there. Now I'm a weekend warrior and it blows .


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

I went to REI and tried on some boots. He measured my foot as between 8 and 8.5. The only 8 they had in stock was Burton Mint. The heel was super narrow, and pushed up on my foot. Plus my toes were still super jammed in there, trying to curl up a bit. He convinced me to try on a pair of thirtytwo boots with traditional lacing in 8.5. They fit great, unfortunately they were just too far out of my price range (over 200) and I really don't want to deal with traditional lacing. I ended up ordering a pair of 8.5 Salomon Scarlet boots that were on sale. They only had them in stock in a 7.5, which I had tried on, and were way too short, so I'm hoping that the 8.5 will fit. If they don't fit I was told I could return them even if they've been ridden in.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Fire Rose said:


> I went to REI and tried on some boots. He measured my foot as between 8 and 8.5. The only 8 they had in stock was Burton Mint. The heel was super narrow, and pushed up on my foot. Plus my toes were still super jammed in there, trying to curl up a bit. He convinced me to try on a pair of thirtytwo boots with traditional lacing in 8.5. They fit great, unfortunately they were just too far out of my price range (over 200) and I really don't want to deal with traditional lacing. I ended up ordering a pair of 8.5 Salomon Scarlet boots that were on sale. They only had them in stock in a 7.5, which I had tried on, and were way too short, so I'm hoping that the 8.5 will fit. If they don't fit I was told I could return them even if they've been ridden in.


Read this:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Fire Rose said:


> I went to REI and tried on some boots. He measured my foot as between 8 and 8.5. The only 8 they had in stock was Burton Mint. The heel was super narrow, and pushed up on my foot. Plus my toes were still super jammed in there, trying to curl up a bit. He convinced me to try on a pair of thirtytwo boots with traditional lacing in 8.5. They fit great, unfortunately they were just too far out of my price range (over 200) and I really don't want to deal with traditional lacing. I ended up ordering a pair of 8.5 Salomon Scarlet boots that were on sale. They only had them in stock in a 7.5, which I had tried on, and were way too short, so I'm hoping that the 8.5 will fit. If they don't fit I was told I could return them even if they've been ridden in.


REI will bend over backwards. What I would do is go onto their website or call them and order the size 8s also and have them delivered to the same store. Then you have 2 sizes to try on, take which ever fits best.

They seem to have them in stock, the more choices the better.


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the tip! I went ahead and ordered the 8s in the same boot. Hopefully one of them will fit correctly.


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

So I decided to invest in my own board as well. I'm totally hooked, and I won't have to deal with rentals. I ended up with the 144 cm Arbor Poparazzi with Burton Stilleto bindings. I also got K2 Haven boots. 
Originally I was looking at the Gnu B-nice since I had read good things about it. Long story short I was talked into the Poparazzi because I'm wimpy when it comes to sales people (although it was the same price, but the lady was convinced it would be a better board for me) and it was shorter. 
The 144 comes up to right about the middle of my eyes and I'm within the weight range. Carrying it is kind of awkward, the edge barely clears the ground if I hold my arm in a natural position under the binding. I already managed put a little ding in the edge taking a step down off a walkway. I have my bindings in the narrowest stance possible since the central stance felt awkwardly wide.

I got off work early on Saturday so I decided to try out night riding. The snow was slushy, so much softer to land on than the last time I went out, but pretty chopped up and bumpy. I got up there at ~5 so it was still a fairly light out for the first run. I went to Central this time and they only had one beginner chair open, a super mellow bunny slope. The chair itself was a 2 seater with the bar right in the middle of the chair. First 3 or 4 times I fell getting off the chair and landed pretty hard on my knees. I think I was having a hard time figuring out how to turn myself enough because of the center bar. Thankfully it was pretty empty so I didn't have to worry about riding with anybody else. First few times down I really struggled. I wouldn't have any issues turning to my heels but when I tried to do turn to my toes I would slide out every time. I kept telling myself to keep my weight on my front foot and eventually something clicked! I was actually able to link my turns pretty consistently, and once I got the lift figured out I was feeling way more confident. I still never made it all the way without falling but by 9 I was feeling way better than when I started.

A few issues I was having:
- Skating. I don't know if I was doing something wrong, or it is just a learning curve with a brand new set up but every time I tried skating my board wanted to turn keep going and turn towards my heel edge when I had my back foot planted getting ready to take another step. This resulted in my back leg being very sore and unhappy. I tried taking really small steps but I was still having the same issue. Anything I can do to help this or just practice?
- Too much weight in my back leg still/trying to turn with my back leg. I read that thinking about reaching down towards the snow with my front hand can help this, so I'm going to try that tomorrow.
- Catching an edge, usually when I was on my heel, or in the middle of making a turn, and bumps in the snow throwing me off balance (which wasn't nearly as much of an issue once I got used to it). I think I was having less issues with my toe edge because bending my knees for it is just easier for me. This is mostly what was causing me issues by the end of the night. I'm guessing its going to be a combination of practice, muscle memory and leg strength?

Eventually I had to stop because my back leg was burning, and I was starting to fall more. Now I know part of this is because I need to build muscle, part of it due to the issues above. I also think my my back binding is too far out for me now that my stance is a fair it wider than on the rental board. I turned it to -12 (from -18) so I'll see how that feels tomorrow. My left Achilles still has slightly less of a range of motion than my right, and will give me more issues with even day to day activities (randomly being excessively tight and weak feeling).

I'm going to go again tomorrow :grin:. Apparently its snowing tonight (3-5" forecasted), and is supposed to continue a bit until the afternoon tomorrow.

Also, at some point in time I'm assuming I'm going to have ride a lift with somebody else. Any etiquette I should know of so I don't piss anybody off?

(My posts always end up being such novels. Thank you if you actually read the whole thing.)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Fire Rose said:


> A few issues I was having:
> - Skating. I don't know if I was doing something wrong, or it is just a learning curve with a brand new set up but every time I tried skating my board wanted to turn keep going and turn towards my heel edge when I had my back foot planted getting ready to take another step. This resulted in my back leg being very sore and unhappy. I tried taking really small steps but I was still having the same issue. Anything I can do to help this or just practice?
> 
> *Pay attention to your shoulders and hips....you are probably rotated open....get your shoulders and hips parallel to the board.*
> ...



btw pm if u come up to the holyland and I'll try to meet up help ya....spring soft serve ice cream/cream corn...can be great riding for newbs. And if u haven't seen the creepy basement vid it might help.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> btw pm if u come up to the holyland and I'll try to meet up help ya....spring soft serve ice cream/cream corn...can be great riding for newbs. And if u haven't seen the creepy basement vid it might help.


If she HAS seen the creepy basement video, she's probably scared away from the holyland!>


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

Wow. Creepy. Anyways, I did watch it and I will see how it helps next time I go.

Today was pretty good. I didn't get there until 12ish (slept in, whoops), and the best way I can describe the snow was sticky at first. It was warm though so it was quickly getting softer. I didn't have any issues skating until later in the day when the snow was getting soft. I would step and my foot would either sink way in to the snow or I would step in a hole I didn't see in time. 

Only 1 beginner run was open again (a little annoying, but I guess that's the price you pay for not having to deal with crowds). I had to really think about getting my weight on to my front leg at first. Thinking about reaching my front arm down and towards the nose of my board helped to get my whole body shifted correctly. I was able to make it down without falling, but my turns were more stop and go, since I would slow myself way down by digging my edge in before turning. I was able to get my turns more fluid and faster, so I wasn't digging my edge in each turn. I would eventually feel like I was picking up too much speed for my ability level, so I would turn to my heel to slow myself down but would then loose my rhythm and end up falling or going back to the slower turns. I also played around with cutting all the way across the run on one edge before turning, and really trying to keep my opposite edge up with my engaged edge dug into the snow. (Does any of this even make sense? I'm not sure how to describe it). I was able to get a few runs in without falling, and when I did fall it was usually because I got thrown off trying to avoid somebody or I would catch an edge. I left around 5 because it was starting to get icy and I could feel myself ruddering to try to maintain control.

I really wish I could see what I was doing but I don't have anybody to film me so I'm basing my progress off how I feel I'm doing. I think I would be OK with a harder green run like the second one I took at West. I think I will have to go on a Sunday (or go on a Saturday during the day and just work after) to do that though.

My back leg wasn't really hurting at all except first thing. I think my boots might have been too loose to start with. My knees are killing me. I think most of that is from falling on Saturday when they hadn't fully recovered from the weekend before. I wore knee pads today which helped a ton, and the bruising has actually gone down.

On a side note I was highly amused by people being stupid while I was stuck riding the lift. Some guy was trying to teach his sons to snowboard but they were pretty out of control. A little before I left one of them was in the little park next to the run attempting to frog hop up a jump (not really sure why?). Also there was a younger boy (8 maybe) on skis that could barely turn and kept wandering into the park. He would slowly slide up a jump, and if he got lucky slide down the other side, but ended up going backwards a few times. No parents in sight but thankfully the park was otherwise pretty empty.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

I think you are doing quite well describing, I can picture what u are getting at... Well done & have fun! I'm in the same boat with no way to see myself filmed yet... Annoying! 

Sorry nothing more constructive to add ATM tips wise to your questions - I'm on overload on what to focus on & respond to.
You can do lots of things even if stranded on one run. Up and down / getting dynamic drills, edge control drill ideas, so many things I like to try out for a whole run when I'm stuck on the bunny slope though my skill level is intermediate. Stoked for you girl keep at it!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh sorry! Forgot... Even at intermediate I happen to prefer one side of the chair so am not shy about asking my random chair buddy if they don't care either way to give me my side , ppl are happy to oblige . and when there's a line I am not shy about matching myself up with another single ahead of me in line- if u watch u can tell who else is a single in line and IMO watching empty chairs go by is annoying so be brash


----------

